# Flux wire welder vs arc welder



## 243Savage (Sep 27, 2009)

Anyone use one of these small welders?  What would be the benefit of this versus an arc welder?  I have a small arc welder now I've used for small things on the jeep like the exhaust, and small repairs like tack welding captive nuts in place.  I'm thinking this might be a handy tool to have.  

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94056


----------



## contender* (Sep 27, 2009)

I don't own that particular model but there are advantages to having a wire feed. This would be good for small things but I wouldn't want to be welding any heavy gauge metal with it. I don't know what type of stick welder you have so it is questionable as to whether or not this particular wire feed would do any more than the stick welder you have. 
I use my wire feed for things like welding light weight/gauge metal and use my stick welder for welding on heavy gauge metal.


----------



## knot (Sep 27, 2009)

I agree.  I used to restore old tractors and would use the wire feed on the light sheet metal work.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Sep 27, 2009)

243Savage said:


> Anyone use one of these small welders?  What would be the benefit of this versus an arc welder?  I have a small arc welder now I've used for small things on the jeep like the exhaust, and small repairs like tack welding captive nuts in place.  I'm thinking this might be a handy tool to have.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94056



I have one and it is easier to weld light metals with than stick welder. But then again I am not a good stick welder.

If you get one, spend the extra money and get a lincoln or miller.  Also, one that will use flux core and has masking gas capabilities.   Look for brass drives and feed wheels mounted with metal not plastic.  Even the low end Lincolns and Millers have a lot of plastic in the feed mechanisms.


----------



## Mr. Jimmy (Sep 27, 2009)

I've had the same wire welder in the link for about 5 yrs, has never failed me.  I use it on light material.


----------



## safebuilder (Sep 27, 2009)

Go ahead and spend a few extra bucks for a name brand. Buy a small tank of shielding gas from your local supply or Tractor Supply also sells them. Worth the effort to prevent having to clean up the slag. I would not use over .030 wire in a 110 volt machine. I use mine for installing vault doors and it works great.


----------



## Sirduke (Sep 27, 2009)

I have the exact model, works great, but, if you are going to buy a new one (I got mine on ebay for 80 bucks including shipping) go ahead with the Lincoln or the Miller, I would steer away from the Hobart but that's just me.
I can weld up to 1/4 inch mild steel with mine, but you have to let it rest a lot, as it only has a 20 percent duty cycle. 
If you spend about $400 +/- at Home Depot, you can get the MIG which comes with the gas set up and really be more versitile.
I build all my own ladder stands, 6 this year, and stands for friends as well, it works great. Does really well on exhaust pipes, fenders, etc.
Its a good little welder, but it does have limitations, and getting parts is a real pain. Where as with the Miller or Lincoln, you can walk into just about any welding supply or Lowes or Home Depot and get any of the expendables.


----------



## contender* (Sep 27, 2009)

Sirduke said:


> go ahead with the Lincoln or the Miller, I would steer away from the Hobart but that's just me.



Hobart is owned and built by Miller. They are both built on the same line.


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 27, 2009)

I find the wire welder easier to work with than a stick welder.  But I have 2 stick welders and the bigger of the 2 (225 amp, 230V) kicks pretty good with some thick rods.  My smaller 100 amp 115v can't take the heavier rods as easily, so until I get some smaller diameter rods, I can't speak on this welder.  Haven't got past sticking the rod dozens of times!   Don't have that problem with the big one.  But all the welding I've had to do has been on mertal no thicken than your typical lawn mower deck, so the wire welder it is!


----------



## Sirduke (Sep 27, 2009)

contender* said:


> Hobart is owned and built by Miller. They are both built on the same line.



true, but I prefer the Miller, sort of like buying Sears tools or Craftsman.

I've worked on all of them from Lincoln, Hobart, Miller, Airco, Linde, etc for 20 years.


----------



## Timberdoodle (Oct 2, 2009)

Taking a welding class from a pro - not just a teacher. 

I asked him about pros and cons of Flux Cor v. MIG. Here is part of what I have learned: once you dial in the heat and speed of feed, MIG is like a hot glue gun.  Flux core is too, but is very dirty - lots of wire brushing afterwords on the bead.  Both only handle max 1/4 steel.  Stick can handle 3" upward.  FC and MIG leave somewhat different looking beads.  Not better or worse than the other, just FC is a little flatter.  Cost of running one v. the other is about the same. (I suupose the FC wire makes up for not having to use a tank.)

Depending on what you will use it for, iFC might be the right tool for the job.  If you have MIG, basically, you'll end up with the same pros/cons.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 3, 2009)

contender* said:


> Hobart is owned and built by Miller. They are both built on the same line.


They are not, however, identical machines.  Hobart tends to be a more inexpensive "consumer grade" machine, whereas the Miller is the real deal.


----------



## letsemwalk (Oct 3, 2009)

there very handy. we have a hobart 140 and it welds up to 1/4 inch with one pass. pops says the best thing he likes about the 140 is that it plugs into 110 volts power and makes it where you can use it just about anywhere...even with a small generator.


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 3, 2009)

letsemwalk said:


> there very handy. we have a hobart 140 and it welds up to 1/4 inch with one pass. pops says the best thing he likes about the 140 is that it plugs into 110 volts power and makes it where you can use it just about anywhere...even with a small generator.



Have you ever done a penetration test of that welder on 1/4 inch?  Do a little research on the ratings of various welding machines vs. the actual max it can safely penetrate, especially given the conditions you are working with (extension cords and every connection between the breaker and the plug lessen the max amperage the welder pumps out, for instance.  This sole factor would lessen your weldable thickness for starters), and see what you come up with.  

You'll probably still love the little machine, but I doubt you would single pass weld 1/4 inch, at least in a somewhat structural application.


----------



## letsemwalk (Oct 6, 2009)

bassboy1 said:


> Have you ever done a penetration test of that welder on 1/4 inch?  Do a little research on the ratings of various welding machines vs. the actual max it can safely penetrate, especially given the conditions you are working with (extension cords and every connection between the breaker and the plug lessen the max amperage the welder pumps out, for instance.  This sole factor would lessen your weldable thickness for starters), and see what you come up with.
> 
> You'll probably still love the little machine, but I doubt you would single pass weld 1/4 inch, at least in a somewhat structural application.




no....we just weld with it and if one pass don`t seem to be enough...we go some more. pops does tractor work for a living and is always welding on some piece of equipment and it does what he needs.it`s so easy i can even weld with it. but i`ve had a little training in ag mechanics class with the FFA.


----------



## boiladawg78 (Oct 16, 2009)

If you're just doing odd jobs around the house, it's hard to beat a wire feeder. Sheet metal is much easier than with a stick welder. If your building heavy things such as shooting houses out of heavier metal i would use the stick welder. Just don't try to weld things that are out of your ability; leave that stuff to professionals.


----------

